
Introducing Terminus-Maximus – Organized concurrent scripts for node - ericwooley
https://www.npmjs.com/package/@tww/terminus-maximus
======
ericwooley
I have been using it for a few weeks on a personal react native project, and
it has made my life so much better. So I decided to package it up and see if
anyone else found it as useful.

